# New Member...please help with loss of power issue/code questions



## aileronj (Jul 8, 2012)

I am new to forums in general, and have tried to find info on my specific problem, but at this point am lost. Any direction or help would be greatly appreciated. 

I recently purchased Ross Tech software/cable and after some diagnostics, contacted Ross Tech who told me the general value and process of this hosted forum. I hope my comments are in the right place. If they are not please advise me of this.

My specific problem is in reference to a 2001 Audi Allroad, which I have owned for 16 months now. I bought the car with 62k on the clock. So far I have replaced all airbags with gen II Arnotts, replaced the air pump, and the control module which failed after fixing the rest of the system. Alighnment problems have persisted but seem to be cured now, emergency brake is all new but still not working/sticking, and I have recently had the timing belt / water pump etc serviced. 

After all this work and most of it figured out over time by myself, I am now having new troubles I cannot seem to solve. The car was chipped by APR at 65k. An APR turbo back exhaust was done at 70k. The car ran great until 80k. The turbos began making a funny noise (dentist drill), and my car began cutting out sporatically. I read up on the noise, had the turbo's replaced (hybrid ko3 by Scroll Products ... 60mm wheel). One of the old turbo's was defenately failing according to the mechanic who removed them. However my intermittent cutting out persisted.

I then replaced all spark plugs with iridium plugs. No change. Then I had a VW shop look at it. They replaced one coil pack...citing a misfire on the vag com. The car seemed to run better, but after a few days clearly was not. I then ordered 6 coil packs and replaced them all. Things seemed possibly better, then again clearly proved no better. I then ordered a 034 silicon tbb...the old one was torn in the expected location around the clamp upon inspection after removal. The problem seemed solved for a week, and is largely better, but something still seems wrong. 

The car only cuts out a little now, but still seems to do so. The power will be strong and ross tech will show full boost of 2100 mbar or so as well. However, sometimes the car seems to hesitate, run a bit rough suddenly under hard throttle, and then seemingly stay in limp mode for a bit...then come out of it and run great again. 

The reason for this long explaination is to be thorough, and to explain that I am out of money for this car and also low on patience. I hate to spend more money on things that aren't the problem if I can avoid it. My Ross Tech software is showing codes for 
1) exhaust gas tem sensor 1 (open or short to plus)
2) Oxygen sensor lambda B2 S1 (Internal resistance to high-intermittent)
3) Oxygen sensor lambda B1 S1 (Internal resistance to high-intermittent)
4) exhaust gas tem regulation for bank 2 (implausible signal too high)
5) Powertrain Data Bus P1850 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
6)01314 - Engine Control Module 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
7) four additional alarm fault codes

I formally had random misfires showing in addition to these codes before fixing the tbb. Those codes seem to be gone now. I cleared them several times and they came back before the tbb install. Now the above codes come back after clearing them in sort order, but others are gone.

I did an AUTO SCAN with Ross Tech as instructed by the costumer help agent and have pasted the results below. Any advice that you can give would be most appreciated. Specifically, I am wondering whether or not replacing the O2 sensors could possibly fix any of this, as they are expensive enough. I also wonder if replacing the more expensive exhaust gas temp. sensor could solve anything or if they are mainly related to emissions control and such.

Again, any help is appreciated...results of AUTO SCAN below:

PS: Car also has forge diverter valves and a k&n airfilter...I am wondering a bit about mass airflow sensor due to the k&n upon reading about this)

PPS: is it possible for a custom tune to address or get around o2 sensor or exhaust gas temp sensor issues...or my issues in general?

Thank you sincerely,
Josh


VCDS Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3(x64) Data version: 20120401 www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name: Workshop Code: 000 00000
Self-Diagnosis Log Sunday,08,July,2012,16:08:42:09815
VIN: WAUYP64B31N080568 License Plate: Mileage: Repair Order: 
Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5 Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67 75 76 77 VIN: WAUYP64B31N080568 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl Part No: 4Z7 907 551 Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0003 Coding: 06712 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 55AF8678AF1A771 WAUYP64B31N080568 AUZ7Z0Y1645122
4 Faults Found: 17861 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235) P1453 - 35-00 - Open or Short to Plus 17539 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B2 S1 P1131 - 35-10 - Internal Resistance too High - Intermittent 17521 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S1 P1113 - 35-10 - Internal Resistance too High - Intermittent 17870 - Exhaust Gas Temp Regulation for Bank 2 P1462 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl Part No: 4Z7 907 389 Component: ABS/ESP allrad D57 Coding: 06395 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 09179A083322631
1 Fault Found: 18258 - Powertrain Data Bus P1850 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No fault code found.
No Faults Found or DTCs not supported by controller or a communication error occurred
No fault code found.
No fault code found.

VCDS Self-Diagnosis Log Sunday,08,July,2012,16:08:43:09815 Page 2
VIN: WAUYP64B31N080568 License Plate: 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None Part No: 4B0 959 760 C Component: Sitzmemory R1 BF 0102 Coding: 00003 Shop #: WSC 00000 VCID: 2D5F0E98E70A1F1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl Part No: 4B0 820 043 L Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D64 Coding: 00160 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 234BE8A0B1CED91
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl Part No: 4Z7 959 655 C Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 1002 Coding: 00307 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 4FA374108DC60D1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl Part No: 4B0 907 487 D Component: Lenkradelektronik D02 Coding: 00102 Shop #: WSC 12345 VCID: 2D5F0E98E70A1F1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


No fault code found.

VCDS Self-Diagnosis Log Sunday,08,July,2012,16:08:43:09815 Page 3
VIN: WAUYP64B31N080568 License Plate: 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl Part No: 4Z7 920 980 B Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D13 Coding: 02264 Shop #: WSC 00000 VCID: 438B4820518EF91 WAUYP64B31N080568 AUZ7Z0Y1645122
1 Fault Found: 01314 - Engine Control Module 49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 34: Level Control Labels: VCID: 55AF8678AC1A771 Note: Excessive Comm Errors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl Part No: 4B0 962 258 J Component: Central Lock/Alarm D33 Coding: 15885 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 306117ECF038729
3 Faults Found: 01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 35-00 - - 01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 35-00 - - 01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 35-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None Part No: 4B0 959 760 B Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0101 Coding: 00001 Shop #: WSC 00000 VCID: 2C59039CDC10169
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No fault code found.
No fault code found.

VCDS Self-Diagnosis Log Sunday,08,July,2012,16:08:43:09815 Page 4
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: None Part No: 4B0 951 178 A Component: Innenraumueberw. D04 Coding: 00102 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 264DF1B4C2FC2C9
VIN: WAUYP64B31N080568 License Plate: 
1 Fault Found: 01350 - Alarm via Theft Warning System; Rear 35-00 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl Part No: 4Z7 907 357 Component: dynamische LWR D05 Coding: 00030 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 04098B3C14003E9
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl Part No: 4B0 035 195 A Component: Radio D00 Coding: 00115 Shop #: WSC 02325 VCID: 1E3DD9549AACF49
End ---------------------------------


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Faulty egt sensors will cause the car to cut out/buck


----------

